# Are you a custom harvester in a small state? I need your input!



## data monkey (May 15, 2015)

Howdy gents! I'm an undergraduate researcher with TIAER at Tarleton State University in Texas, and I'd like some input from custom harvesters for an economic farm model we're working on. There's a lot of good data out there for the big corn-belt states, but I'd like to hear from custom harvesters in places like New England, or more mountainous/arid states like Nevada. I don't have an exact survey I'd like to use. I'd prefer to match respondents with state surveys that more closely fit what you do. New Englanders would use the New York survey, and Floridians would use the Georgia survey, etc. I don't want anyone's name on the form. I just want respondents from the states I'm missing for the model, and I'd prefer to keep everyone anonymous. Feel free to email me at [email protected] Thanks in advance, fellas!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Since I graduated from Tarleton State Univ. in '69 and have custom baled hay in the Great state of Texas since '87 I guess I'm ineligible to fill out your survey??


----------



## data monkey (May 15, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Since I graduated from Tarleton State Univ. in '69 and have custom baled hay in the Great state of Texas since '87 I guess I'm ineligible to fill out your survey??


I'd be happy to send you the Texas survey if you like, but the A&M Agrilife extension does a pretty good job of keeping that data updated. Good to meet a fellow Texan!


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Im in Connecticut and do a little custom hay work. I can do a survey if you want


----------



## data monkey (May 15, 2015)

Will 400m said:


> Im in Connecticut and do a little custom hay work. I can do a survey if you want


Sure. Drop me an email at [email protected] I'll get one over to you.


----------

